# Wood oil



## Tortoise (Aug 28, 2013)

I need a good oil for my first natural that's readily available. I looked at tru-oil but I have no idea where to get that, same with linseed or tung oil (home depot has a tung oil mixture but it's a big can). I just need something to make the grain pop out and look pretty, what do you guys use/recommend that I can pick up quickly & easily? And also I will put polyurethane over it, so it should cooperate with that.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Varnish will work, just regular wood varnish. Wont be as good as tru-oil or linseed, but it gets the job done.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Do what MJ does. vegetable oil! It does work though. And did I say how much of a cheep ass we will call you if you use it.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Olive oil works for the "Q" man .... i've used it a few times with pleasing results ....and you can get it pretty much anywhere 

Oh and if you want tru oil check out your local gun shop ....they might stock it


----------



## Tortoise (Aug 28, 2013)

I definitely have a lot of vegetable and olive oil, I'll give that a try. How long does it take for the surface to dry?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

No vegtable oil and olive oil will definetly work. I was just busting around. Let us see when it's done


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

rice bran oil works as well. i used to use it when i was making wooden knife handles :wave:


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

im thinking we need a thread all about finishes. im a woodworker and I know there are all sorts of crazy finishes from using coffee as a stain to something ive never tried... CA adhesive for a topcoat. I take the stance that a finish needs to suit a condition first and appearance second. See, we need a thread.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Rustin's Danish Oil


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

You can get a small bottle of Tru oil at Sportsmans warehouse for about 7 bucks!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Mineral oil works too, super cheap!


----------



## Tortoise (Aug 28, 2013)

rockslinger said:


> You can get a small bottle of Tru oil at Sportsmans warehouse for about 7 bucks!


There's a sportsman's warehouse a little over an hour from me, I'll try to pick some up next time I'm nearby.

Anyway for mineral, olive, vegetable, ect. How long does it take to dry, and can I put polyurethane over it? I think I'm going to go with mineral oil, I have a whole lot sitting around.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I would say about 4 hours to a day. Depending on conditions. That's for each coat.


----------



## Tortoise (Aug 28, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> I would say about 4 hours to a day. Depending on conditions. That's for each coat.


Okay sounds good, I'll post some pics when I'm done. it's mesquite wood by the way so it should be interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

This picture is of a mesquite slingshot Im made a few weeks back. I finished it using 3 coats of water based polyurethane and some johnsons furniture wax at the end. I use water based poly because it drys so fast you can apply additional coats in a matter of an hour depending on the environment. It does not stink either so I apply it in the house. After each coat is dry I give the item a good sanding with 360 grit wet/dry paper, tack rag it down and apply the next coat and repeat. After the final coat is dry and sanded to 360 I jump to a piece of 600 and give everything a good once over before putting on some wax and buffing (i use a buffer but you can do a fine job by hand). What you wind up with is the protection of polyurethane and the silky smooth finish of a hand rubbed wax finish. All in 3 to 4 hours time.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Greavous where do you get the tack cloth from?


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Tack cloth/rags are sold in our hardware stores in the the paint section. They are also used in the automotive paint world and can be had anywhere that mixes up car paints for autobody repair shops. They are simply a cheese cloth type material with a sticky/tacky substance applied. Lightly wipe a sanded item with one and you would be amazed how much leftover dust gets collected. I would not ever consider painting a car without one.


----------

